# Skullbone System



## cripwalk (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen

wollte fragen ob jemand Erfahrung hat mit einem Skullbone G15 Notebook?
http://www.skullbone-systems.de/shop/page/9?shop_param=
http://www.skullbone-systems.de/shop/page/9?shop_param=

Ich finde auf notebookjournal und notebookcheck sowie in diversen  Hardwareforen (z.B. hardwareluxx) keine Testberichte oder  Erfahrungsberichte.

Wie stehts mit dem Display, ist es brauchbar?
Wie laut ist die Lüftung?
Gehäusestabilität?
Tastatur- und Touchpadqualität?

Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## milkris (31. Mai 2011)

da das g15 ein chassis von clevo hat, ist davon auszugehen, dass haptik und qualität stimmen! ich hab ein skullbone x17 und bin total zufrieden! die keyboards sind bei den 15-17 zoll  chassis von clevo baugleich! also kann ich dir sagen, dass der druckpunkt sehr gut ist. auch die displays die bei clevos verbaut werden überzeugen! gerade im 15,6" bereich (hatte ein XMG von schenker). beim arbeiten/surfen sollte das g15 nicht besonderst viel lärm machen. beim spielen drehen aber alle notebooks in dieser leistungklasse etwas auf.


----------



## cripwalk (31. Mai 2011)

hey danke für die schnelle antwort.
frage: was sind Clevo notebooks? wie finde ich diese in testberichten? welche notebooks sind am ähnlichsten?


----------



## milkris (31. Mai 2011)

es gibt nur eine handvoll notebook- bzw. notebookchassis-hersteller. das sind z.b. foxconn (apple, msi), quanta (dell, alienware) und clevo (mysn, skullbone usw). die meisten firmen lassen ihre chassis in auftrag dort feritgen und bestücken die geräte dann selbst - display, graka, cpu usw... clevo baut nicht nur chassis für die leistungsstärksten notebooks, auch qualität und preisleistung stimmen! 
hier z.b. mysn und skullbone - gleiche chassis!! hier entscheidet eindeutig das p/l verhälstnis

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A501 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

G15 Notebook - SKULLBONE-SYSTEMS

man muss beachten, dass der einstiegspreis bei skullbone etwas höher ist, was aber daran liegt, dass du da keine schwachsinnigen 2GB RAM und ohne WLAN konfigs bekommst...


----------



## cripwalk (31. Mai 2011)

milkris unser star, danke 
dann liege ich also richtig mit der annahme, dass das schenker XMG A501 genau das gleiche notebook wie das skullbone ist (natürlich dieselbe konfiguration)? klar, die markenaufkleber und der preis ist nicht gleich.


----------



## milkris (31. Mai 2011)

das hast du richtig erkannt! ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen...


----------



## cripwalk (31. Mai 2011)

okey, schenkertests sind in der lautstärke und wärmeentwicklung nicht gerade optimal, 50 db beim gamen?!  hat jemand ein skullbone und weiss darüber mehr? oder kennt jemand testberichte? 
thx


----------



## milkris (31. Mai 2011)

über google findet man nur tests zum skullbone x15 und x17. 

ich hab aber mal meine PCGH sammlung durchgeblättert. in ausgabe 12/10 ist ein vergleichstest von sechs notebooks mit geforce gtx460m. 
anscheinend gibt es trotz gleicher chassis zwischen schenker und skullbone  (mit gleichem 15" chassis und gleiche cpu und gpu) doch ganz schöne unterschiede:

ich darf aus dem fazit zitieren:

Lautheit 2D/leichte Last/3Dmark06 loop   -   Schenker XMG:1,1/1,3/1,8 Sone                       Skullbone X15: 0,8/1,2/1,3 Sone

das kann evtl. z.b. schon an der qualität der wärmeleitpast liegen, oder ob ein hersteller paste oder pads verwendet.


----------



## cripwalk (1. Juni 2011)

fett!  genau das was ich brauche, danke, habe auch mein altes pcgh hervorgekramt, sieht ja alles ziemlich gut aus. damit wären meine fragen fürs erste geklärt  schönen tag noch


----------



## phila_delphia (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dem G15 Notebook - aber dafür Erfahrung mit dem Skullbone "Service"  (ttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/205174-skullbone-systems-erfahrungsbericht-ueber-notebookkauf-und-support-finger-weg.html) und würde deshalb sagen: Vorsicht!

Grüße


----------

